# Las Vegas 3/5 - 3/12



## prince31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking for a rental during this time period, or near this time period.

Thank you!


----------



## BEV (Feb 24, 2016)

*Found one for sure...*

_part of this post has been deleted. Only information that complies with the posting rules for this forum is allowed._

The other ability is Desert Rose (in MY SHELL club)  1 1/2 blocks off from the strip.. just kittykornered from the Tropicana  and next door to the Hooters hotel and casino.    That I can get a one bedrm for 550.   Free breakfast daily.. till you get off on the das worth of exploring.   You are also close to MGM Grand and the fab. New York, New York --on side street off E, Tropicana Ave. (Duke Ellington Way)

/stay logged in for the other PM


----------



## prince31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking forward to your PM for the mystery deal .

Thank you,
Prince31


----------



## prince31 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Las Vegas 3/5 - 3/12 or nearby dates*

Looking for a rental during this time period. Thank you


----------



## prince31 (Feb 25, 2016)

Than you Bev. Got it.


----------

